# best poopy smell remover



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley never has accidents at home but seems to always poop at a friends house in the kitchen. What is the best product for removing smells from wood floors? Also im going to keep him away from friends house for few weeks. Hopefully that will help break the habit. Any other suggestions. My friend has a dog as well- just wondering-could CHarley being marking his territory ?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i use "nature's miracle" it's safe for wood floors and is supposed to have enzymes to remove the smell, but i find it works for poop as well.

When my big dog was a puppy (a large 30 lb puppy) she was in the back of my car and had massive diarrhea everywhere. It was a week before I was supposed to trade in the car and it stunk so bad. I sprayed nature's miracle twice and the smell was completely gone; then i traded in the poopy car and nobody knew the history!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry gets so happy and excited when visiting friends he poops also.
I try to get it before it hits the floor and flush it before anyone knows.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I second Natures Miracle. I've tried a few different products and found it to be the best by far.



gelbergirl said:


> Henry gets so happy and excited when visiting friends he poops also.
> I try to get it before it hits the floor and flush it before anyone knows.


LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pam King and I were talking about this because I have a beautiful oriental that got peed on by our cat (not her fault... we had a flood, and her litter box was floating!!!)

She said the very best product she's found is "Anti Icky Poo". She said this is the product they actually use to clean up crime scenes. I just ordered some.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

krandall said:


> Pam King and I were talking about this because I have a beautiful oriental that got peed on by our cat (not her fault... we had a flood, and her litter box was floating!!!)
> 
> She said the very best product she's found is "Anti Icky Poo". She said this is the product they actually use to clean up crime scenes. I just ordered some.


Love the name!ound:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Pam King and I were talking about this because I have a beautiful oriental that got peed on by our cat (not her fault... we had a flood, and her litter box was floating!!!)
> 
> She said the very best product she's found is "Anti Icky Poo". She said this is the product they actually use to clean up crime scenes. I just ordered some.


On Pam's recommendation, I ordered some Anti Icky Poo shortly after I got Maccabee. I think it works better than Nature's Miracle. The key, when using it on carpet, is to blot up as much of the mess as possible and then saturate the area with the Anti Icky Poo. Then, put an absorbant white towel and/or diaper (I use a cloth diaper with a folded towel on top) on the wet spot. Finally, put a heavy weight on top of the towel and leave it alone for a couple days. You will be surprised how much stuff the diaper/towel wicks out of the carpet.

Have I mentioned before that I cannot wait to get rid of my carpet! I'm in the process of interviewing contrators to remodel my kitchen and install wood floors. I can't get the wood floors (on the entire main levelof the house) until the kitchen cabinets are installed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> On Pam's recommendation, I ordered some Anti Icky Poo shortly after I got Maccabee. I think it works better than Nature's Miracle. The key, when using it on carpet, is to blot up as much of the mess as possible and then saturate the area with the Anti Icky Poo. Then, put an absorbant white towel and/or diaper (I use a cloth diaper with a folded towel on top) on the wet spot. Finally, put a heavy weight on top of the towel and leave it alone for a couple days. You will be surprised how much stuff the diaper/towel wicks out of the carpet.
> 
> Have I mentioned before that I cannot wait to get rid of my carpet! I'm in the process of interviewing contrators to remodel my kitchen and install wood floors. I can't get the wood floors (on the entire main levelof the house) until the kitchen cabinets are installed.


I think we'll have to take the cars out of the garage and spread this rug in there. It has actually been professionally cleaned twice, (to the tune of $150 each time, and they told us there was no guarantee it would work) supposedly with something that removes "pet odors." But there is NOTHING like cat urine, and when I've tried to put it back down again, the first damp day, we can smell it. So it has been rolled up in the attic for the last 2 years, because I haven't been able to use it, but it's valuable enough that I haven't been able to bring myself to get rid of it.

We have hardwood everywhere, so it wasn't a problem with Kodi. Plus dog pee just DOESN'T have the staying power of cat pee.

I'm sure I'll be able to tell which corner it was (fortunately, it's just in one place) and all just SATURATE it with the stuff and do the towel over and under thing.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen we bought a used refrigerater for the break room at the office. The first tie I walked down the hall I smelled cat urine. It was all over the frig. I washed , but it was on the motor and under it. I could just see some male cat spraying around the bottom. Anyway I went to Lowes and got a spray can that was for cat urine. Can't remember what it was, but I sprayed all around the bottom of frig and the back. The next day the odor was gone and has stayed gone. The can may be at the office, I will call up there tomorrow to see what it was. Course it would work better on a solid surface than your carpet.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh I am just glad that I didn't uy Tuss's used car. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen we bought a used refrigerater for the break room at the office. The first tie I walked down the hall I smelled cat urine. It was all over the frig. I washed , but it was on the motor and under it. I could just see some male cat spraying around the bottom. Anyway I went to Lowes and got a spray can that was for cat urine. Can't remember what it was, but I sprayed all around the bottom of frig and the back. The next day the odor was gone and has stayed gone. The can may be at the office, I will call up there tomorrow to see what it was. Course it would work better on a solid surface than your carpet.


Yuck! We had a neighbor's tom cat get into our garage and sprayed my baby carriage when the kids were little. Because it was a hard surface, the stuff from the hardware store worked on that too. It seems to be much harder to get it out of a woolen rug.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Oh I am just glad that I didn't uy Tuss's used car. lol


You and me BOTH, sister!ound:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Anti icky poo. I love the name and will look for it on amazon right away.


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

That is so funny. Way to go. I will never look at a used car in quite the same way!


----------

